# copy of ACS result letter.



## Billoo

Hi everyone,

I had applied for per-migration skill assessment to ACS. Two months ago I have received a ACS result letter but unfortunately the letter has been lost anywhere. Now I want to get of the same letter from ACS, Can/will ACS provides a copy of ACS result letter?

Regards

Billoo


----------



## Wanderer

I imagine they could oblige if you contact them and request a duplicate.
Of course, do try and get your name and address identical as you had provided previously.


----------

